# Mh 33



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

Ok, my 33s model and serial number is 33 GIRF 4659, what does GIRF stand for??


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

the g stands for gas 4659 puts it at a 1953 model i'll have to read up on things to see what the irf stands for


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

R for row-crop?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

If it was GIRL, you know that would mean trouble!!!


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

bear...thanks alot, i saw it was a 1953 modle in the YT info, i just hope the girl who wrote em down got the right numbers....she said the tag was painted over and she didnt kno where it was stamped. im just stumped on GIRF (go insanly ridicuously fast?)...lol...just kiddin


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

no body knows yet??


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

sorry mh got busy with harvest forgot about some things this must have been one of them. 
g-gasoline
i-is likely a 1 means regular altitude if it was a 5 it would be high altitude
r-row crop
f-foot clutch


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks Bear, I learned on this thread and its something of intrest to me as I am looking for an old treactor that needs help and new life breathed into it.. now at least I can pick up on some of the letter designation and be a little more literate on that subject....


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

thanks alot bear....i will inspect that a little more....now that you say that i think the I is a 1


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

thats right mh i think the i is likely a 1. ernie i will post all the suffix letter designation


----------

